# Proven toy poodle breeders from Europe?



## viktoriia_ch (3 mo ago)

Hey there! 

I’ve been searching for a puppy for a months now. I’m in search of toy poodle puppy. Red brown preferably. 

I’m from Ukraine and I’ve gave up on breeders here. No one has all the dna tests for most common diseases.

I’m open to travel to Hungary, Poland, Germany and other countries to pick up a puppy.

I also saw many people in social media having they pups from Italy. But they are not highlighting breeders name, so I suppose they might have some good breeders there?

Can someone help with extra information? It’s been months and I’m confused. Thank you!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

What DNA tests are you looking for? I have found most European breeders of toys only do the PRA test (DNA) and then check for luxating patella. Sometimes also eye check by a specialist. 

There are some optional ones for several other genetic diseases which pop up but are not as common. But it can indeed vary between breeders whether they do them. 

Being flexible with colour might make things easier also. I started my search looking for a toy poodle in anything except white or black. I ended up with a black dwarf after I found a breeder that I clicked with in the Netherlands.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome to PF!

Good info from curlflooffan. We recently had a new member, also from Ukraine but searching for a standard poodle breeder, ask about recommendations. 

Rather than copying the information provided in that thread, I'm adding a link to the thread. 

Ukraine is a full member of the FCI registry which is a good place to start for a breeder search. The link below has the Ukraine Kennel Club contact info and some sites to look up breeders. These will be all varieties of poodle.

The Ukraine Poodle Club Facebook
(20+) Poodle 🐩Ukraine 🇺🇦 | Facebook

(8) Hello! Wanna buy puppy Grand or Standart poodle | Poodle Forum


----------

